# This brings an all new meaning to COW LICK (*pic)



## BellLisaMo (Mar 19, 2011)

I was lucky enough to get this photo from my crazy licking cow...


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 19, 2011)

Look at that 

We have a cow called Bootlicker (nickname) because thats what she does and always the right boot


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 19, 2011)

Yum. Slobber strings.


----------



## BellLisaMo (Mar 19, 2011)

Shes such a sweetheart, shes my Jersey girl. 

Good name Royd Wood!


----------



## goodhors (Mar 19, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Look at that
> 
> We have a cow called Bootlicker (nickname) because thats what she does and always the right boot


When I posted that my heifer did that, they asked if she might be recognizing a friend from her past!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 20, 2011)

goodhors said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well they are the high leg leather boots


----------

